# Hello!!!!!!!



## natalie85

ello evri 1!! need a bit of help gettin round on here:lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

hi hun and :welcome: we dont bite.. well not much anyways.


----------



## natalie85

:lol2: thanx! i already know a couple on here!:2thumb:


----------



## rach666

:welcome:hi my very,very, 'special' friend tis about time u got ur bum on here....:lol2:


----------



## titch

Is that you beardie nat???


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

thats a good start then


----------



## Brat

Hello, welcome.. You have my name :eek4:

A Nat with a beard? :?


----------



## natalie85

rach666 said:


> :welcome:hi my very,very, 'special' friend tis about time u got ur bum on here....:lol2:


 
thanx my special 1 !!!!!!:whip:


----------



## J-Dee

:welcome: !! WELCOME TO THE FORUM !! :welcome:
*hope you enjoy it *​


----------



## rach666

ur very welcome:2thumb:........ :flrt:


----------



## natalie85

ah how nice u all are !!!:flrt:

hi titch yeh its me!!!! how are u doin ???
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## titch

I is doin fine my "special" fwend! It's good to have you here! :flrt:


----------



## natalie85

well thank u my equally special fwiend:flrt:


its gud to be here !!:lol2:


----------



## rach666

:lol2: only 95 posts to go.....


----------



## Brat

I wanna be special


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> well thank u my equally special fwiend:flrt:
> 
> 
> its gud to be here !!:lol2:


Your very welcome! :flrt:



Brat said:


> I wanna be special


Your "special" too brat!


----------



## natalie85

rach666 said:


> :lol2: only 95 posts to go.....


how do iget the special thing!!!
it will take me ages to do that :lol2:


----------



## rach666

Brat said:


> I wanna be special


join the 'special' thread hun:no1:


----------



## rach666

natalie85 said:


> how do iget the special thing!!!
> it will take me ages to do that :lol2:


:lol2:100 posts and u have to be a member 4 a month


----------



## titch

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## natalie85

oh my god a month!!!:bash:
aaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhh:devil:


----------



## mooselee

Hello and a BIG "special" :welcome: Nat. :2thumb:

Get posting girl and come and join is in the special house asap :lol2:


----------



## natalie85

:2thumb:yay i wanna be on the special thread too :flrt:

thanx for the welcome:flrt:
your makin me feel well at home already


----------



## jungleboy

Hello new special person.

Once you get in the 18+ section you have to post a naked picture of your special self :mf_dribble:


----------



## natalie85

consider it done jungleboy :lol2:
if rach will i will ha ha :whip:


----------



## titch

jungleboy said:


> Hello new special person.
> 
> Once you get in the 18+ section you have to post a naked picture of your special self :mf_dribble:


Don't scare nat off before she has even got here JB, at least give her a week before mentioning that! :lol2:


----------



## mooselee

jungleboy said:


> Hello new special person.
> 
> Once you get in the 18+ section you have to post a naked picture of your special self :mf_dribble:


Yeah, what JB said :2thumb:


----------



## natalie85

its ok titch i don get scared that easy :lol2:
im special remember :flrt:


----------



## jungleboy

natalie85 said:


> consider it done jungleboy :lol2:
> if rach will i will ha ha :whip:


Yay sorted, especialy if titch makes it a threesome



titch said:


> Don't scare nat off before she has even got here JB, at least give her a week before mentioning that! :lol2:


bugger rumbled already :lol2:


----------



## rach666

jungleboy said:


> Hello new special person.
> 
> Once you get in the 18+ section you have to post a naked picture of your special self :mf_dribble:


 
behave 'special' chairman.......:devil:


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> its ok titch i don get scared that easy :lol2:
> im special remember :flrt:


Lol yeah sorry hun! You is very "special" :flrt:


----------



## natalie85

so is this my new sat night then!!!:lol2:
cummin on here wit my new special fwiends :2thumb:


----------



## Brat

natalie85 said:


> so is this my new sat night then!!!:lol2:
> cummin on here wit my new special fwiends :2thumb:


And Monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday and sunday!


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> so is this my new sat night then!!!:lol2:
> cummin on here wit my new special fwiends :2thumb:


Too right hun and if your at "special" rach's then even better!


----------



## natalie85

ah cool : victory:
my new life is just begining :lol2:


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> ah cool : victory:
> my new life is just begining :lol2:


The forum has got you now, hook, line and sinker!!!! :devil:


----------



## natalie85

:whip:im on my way to the special thread i will get there:lol2:
i aint guna give up!!!!


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> :whip:im on my way to the special thread i will get there:lol2:
> i aint guna give up!!!!


You go girlfwend!!! :flrt:


----------



## natalie85

its goin to take me ages to get there :lol2:


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> its goin to take me ages to get there :lol2:


Nah you need to randomly post in every thread going! :lol2: The picture thread's are good for post count boosting!:2thumb:


----------



## horndog

hi nat : victory:


----------



## natalie85

horndog said:


> hi nat : victory:


hi ther special friend:lol2:


----------



## rach666

my god 5 'special' pages of introductions
arent u 'special':lol2::flrt:


----------



## natalie85

rach666 said:


> my god 5 'special' pages of introductions
> arent u 'special':lol2::flrt:


 
thats cuz i have 'special' fwiends like u :flrt:
:lol2:


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> thats cuz i have 'special' fwiends like u :flrt:
> :lol2:


I think 5 page's is a bit of a record!!! Woop Woop!!! :lol2:


----------



## rach666

:lol2: lets make it 6........:devil:


----------



## titch

Sound's like a plan! 


















MAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!! *wicked laugh* :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## natalie85

yay lots of special ones :flrt:
love it :2thumb:


----------



## natalie85

rach666 said:


> :lol2: lets make it 6........:devil:


 
yeh rach GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## titch

Well have you posted anywhere else yet nat????:cheers:


----------



## rach666

:lol2::lol2: get postin:2thumb: the spesh thread is on its way to a 100 pages:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## natalie85

titch said:


> Well have you posted anywhere else yet nat????:cheers:


no lol i dont know what to say :lol2:

will get rach to help me :whistling2:


----------



## titch

YAY 6 PAGE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natalie85

i am no longer an egg :lol2:
jus noticed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## titch

natalie85 said:


> i am no longer an egg :lol2:
> jus noticed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!!! Your a hatchling! Awwwwwww cute! :lol2:


----------



## rach666

natalie85 said:


> no lol i dont know what to say :lol2:
> 
> will get rach to help me :whistling2:


just talk :censor: like everyone else does
go an look at pics any say'aww nice reptile':lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

hello and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## LauraN

:welcome: to the forum.


----------



## FelixMarmite

Welcome to Rfuk


----------



## natalie85

:flrt:thanx guys!!!:flrt:


----------



## horndog

hay was just thinkin nat there is like 94 treads just in tis section just go say hi to every one 100 posts bish bash bosh :whistling2:


----------



## titch

horndog said:


> hay was just thinkin nat there is like 94 treads just in tis section just go say hi to every one 100 posts bish bash bosh :whistling2:


Wow now that's using your noodle!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie

This has to be the longest introduction thread I'v seen!!

I'l continue it....

:welcome:


----------



## natalie85

Jamie said:


> This has to be the longest introduction thread I'v seen!!
> 
> I'l continue it....
> 
> :welcome:


hey thanx :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ




----------



## rach666

:no1:good goin nat!:lol2:


----------



## natalie85

rach666 said:


> :no1:good goin nat!:lol2:


 

thank's : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, that was a quick 100 posts lol.
welcome


----------



## Boothy

Hi & :welcome:


----------

